
Covid-19 Crisis Prompts Silicon Valley's Legislators to Bridge Digital Divide - LaiStirland
https://www.kalw.org/post/covid-19-crisis-prompts-silicon-valleys-legislators-finally-bridge-digital-divide-0
======
LaiStirland
more than 9,000 families in the heart of Silicon Valley and almost 15,000
students don’t have access to the Internet on a computer at home.

